# 2012 VW Touareg Information............



## jpsjr (May 8, 2002)

so I understand that the 2012 Touareg will continue on with no updates other than:

LED Taillights on Hybird Only
Sport Model Changes
Colors same as 2011
Executive Model continues but still on delayed mode.

Got info from VW Representative for the North East Area.

Joe


----------



## Rome425 (Aug 27, 2003)

jpsjr said:


> so I understand that the 2012 Touareg will continue on with no updates other than:
> 
> LED Taillights on Hybird Only
> Sport Model Changes
> ...


Does anyone have picture of LED Taillights (other then that Gold Edition Touareg)?


----------



## vw/audi.guy (May 26, 2011)

jpsjr said:


> so I understand that the 2012 Touareg will continue on with no updates other than:
> 
> LED Taillights on Hybird Only
> *Sport Model Changes*
> ...



Do you know the changes for the sport model?


----------



## flieger (Jun 28, 2000)

Having just purchased a new 2012 TDI Sport yesterday I can tell you the biggest update to them is that you can now have the RNS-850 NAV. Also, NO Touareg will be coming with the backup camera, they will all have the parking sensors across the entire model line due to the disaster in Japan and a world-wide shortage of cameras.


----------



## hhaller (Jun 14, 2011)

flieger said:


> Having just purchased a new 2012 TDI Sport yesterday I can tell you the biggest update to them is that you can now have the RNS-850 NAV. Also, NO Touareg will be coming with the backup camera, they will all have the parking sensors across the entire model line due to the disaster in Japan and a world-wide shortage of cameras.


I thought that the new Sport packages were not coming equipped with navigation anymore? Anyone know what the new MSRP's are for the 2012 Sport models?


----------



## AutoUnion32 (Oct 4, 2008)

flieger said:


> Having just purchased a new 2012 TDI Sport yesterday I can tell you the biggest update to them is that you can now have the RNS-850 NAV. Also, NO Touareg will be coming with the backup camera, they will all have the parking sensors across the entire model line due to the disaster in Japan and a world-wide shortage of cameras.


RNS850 was always standard on every Touareg for MY11. 

The change that was made was there is now a cheaper trim level without NAV/Xenons, etc.


----------



## jasonmallory (Feb 12, 2011)

flieger said:


> Having just purchased a new 2012 TDI Sport yesterday I can tell you the biggest update to them is that you can now have the RNS-850 NAV. Also, NO Touareg will be coming with the backup camera, they will all have the parking sensors across the entire model line due to the disaster in Japan and a world-wide shortage of cameras.


The RNS-850 is not new for the 2012 line. This was introduced as a standard option in all of the 2011's. It will be optional or part of a package for the 2012 line. However, the RNS-850 is sweet! I love having it! The 3-D mode in larger cities is really cool!


----------



## david5182 (Aug 11, 2010)

The fact that the back-up cameras will not be available on 2012 Tregs really sucks! Looks like I am going to have to wait for 2013 Tregs.


----------



## hhaller (Jun 14, 2011)

flieger said:


> Having just purchased a new 2012 TDI Sport yesterday I can tell you the biggest update to them is that you can now have the RNS-850 NAV. Also, NO Touareg will be coming with the backup camera, they will all have the parking sensors across the entire model line due to the disaster in Japan and a world-wide shortage of cameras.


Does your 2012 still have the Xenons? I thought the only major omission would be nav/backup camera.


----------



## hhaller (Jun 14, 2011)

Does anyone have any pics of what the cornsilk beige interior on the Sport package looks like? Can't really get a good sense of it by looking on VW.com.


----------



## Trey1 (Feb 19, 2011)

I hate parking sensors; they're nothing but an annoyance. Well designed camera systems, on the other hand, are worth having in larger vehicles. I was planning on picking up a '12 TDI this fall, but the camera issue may send me elsewhere.


----------



## 2VWatatime (Aug 4, 2006)

Trey1 said:


> I hate parking sensors; they're nothing but an annoyance. Well designed camera systems, on the other hand, are worth having in larger vehicles. I was planning on picking up a '12 TDI this fall, _but the camera issue may send me elsewhere_.


FWIW, the "camera issue" is across the industry. Even a number of domestic (US) models are/have had restrictions on backup camera availibility... be aware of that fact, even if a dealer says "we can get you one"


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

mountain monkey said:


> Family just pulled a TDI exe off the showroom floor w/ back-up cam. BLK/BLK


But was it a 2012?


----------



## Flat6rFixr (Jan 8, 2011)

They had an Exec in Galapagos at Lindsey VW here in Northern Va a couple of weeks ago with backup cam but it was a late 2011. It was selling for $54,999 with hitch and protection package. I was tempted but didn't pull the trigger. It went fast.

Anyone retrofitting backup cams to the 2012's? Someone has got to be able to pull that off. On the Audi Q models, they are coming "prepped" for backup cam just no camera.


----------



## mountain monkey (Dec 9, 2004)

Yeti35 said:


> But was it a 2012?


 thought it was..... 2011 late


----------



## rj1revo (Jan 15, 2010)

*2012 Touareg TDI Executive*

I have had my Touareg for two weeks still setting everything up the navi is alot better than before.the backup sensors are a pain but you can turn them off if you want. but other than that I love mine.


----------



## jmasterj206 (Jan 16, 2010)

It look like VW has the 2012 specs up. You still can't build a 2012 yet. Looks like the sport model can be had without navigation but it still has bi-xenons for about 43,000. 

http://www.vw.com/en/models/touareg/trims-specs.html


----------



## david5182 (Aug 11, 2010)

Wait, it says there are rearview cams!


----------



## Flat6rFixr (Jan 8, 2011)

Gotta be a typo......


----------



## texas_golfer (Feb 17, 2001)

not so much a typo as probably written up pre-tsunami and never revised. Unfortunate, too: I'm picking my 2012 up tomorrow, and it does NOT have backup camera, but I assumed it did because of vw.com... 
Oh well I bet we can add one later...


----------

